# Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace Identification



## Phalagorn

Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification


----------



## Jeff_C

Wow....this is great info. 

Just curious...how many individuals was this 'tested' against?

Jeff


----------



## Phalagorn

*Re: Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification*

My Poecilotheria sp. list!


----------



## Jeff_C

Phalagorn 

Exactly what I was curious about...and nice list indeed.
Already have your original picture printed out in color and posted to the wall. 


Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Phalagorn

> _Originally posted by jcohen9999 _
> *Phalagorn
> 
> Exactly what I was curious about...and nice list indeed.
> Already have your original picture printed out in color and posted to the wall.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff *



=D


----------



## Bearskin10

Ok Phalagorn, I have 2 ids for ya. the first one I thought I knew what it was and am now unsure of after your picture and the second I have been unsure of since I got it?  Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bearskin10

And here is number two.


----------



## Phalagorn

> _Originally posted by Bearskin10 _
> *Ok Phalagorn, I have 2 ids for ya. the first one I thought I knew what it was and am now unsure of after your picture and the second I have been unsure of since I got it?  Thanks, Greg *


It´s very difficult to see in your picture what it is? your Pokies looks real small, try agin when they have grown up a bit, but to be 100% sure of an Poecilotheria species you have to take a look on the ventral/underside pattern under the legs.

/Stefan "Phalagorn" Bergström...


----------



## Code Monkey

> _Originally posted by Phalagorn _
> *your Pokies looks real small, try agin when they have grown up a bit*


Yep, first thing I did when Jcohen posted his question was begin combing through pictures. On juveniles it didn't appear to be of any reliable accuracy. However, once they became adult sized, the patterns held even if they weren't always *that* clear cut.

It's an interesting observation and I'm glad you posted your guide where people can see and use it.


----------



## Immortal_sin

thank you for sharing your info with us. I will save it to my computer, and test it out myself!


----------



## Jeff_C

*Try it on this guy...*

Here is a 4+" specimen. Based on this chart, which grouping do you think this is from?









Jeff


----------



## Longbord1

regalis?? im sure there is more to help u find out but this is just the first thing u can llook at..


----------



## Code Monkey

*Re: Try it on this guy...*



> _Originally posted by jcohen9999 _
> *Here is a 4+" specimen. Based on this chart, which grouping do you think this is from? *


Well, according to the chart, the best match is the formosa/regalis/striata grouping. Of course, there isn't much difference between that grouping and the fasciata/smithi/ornata/etc. grouping with the only distinguishing feature being the thickness of the dark pigmentation surrounding the pattern.


----------



## Phalagorn

*Re: Try it on this guy...*

I´t would be either regalis or striata, take a look and the underside of the abdomen, P. regalis have a beige bellyband, but it only emerges when it grown a little bit. 
I can tell you that it´s not an formosa, course formosa´s carapace it´s more faded.

/Stefan "Phalagorn" Bergström...


----------



## Jeff_C

I guess I'm gonna have to get a shot of the underside because I have this as an P ornata...

Does this help?






Jeff


----------



## esmoot

Yo Chip or others. Could you tell me is there anything else I should be looking for to be sure my fasciata is not a regalis. I never really cared to look before but now that she is 6" I need to know.

Eric


----------



## Michael Jacobi

> _Originally posted by esmoot _
> *Yo Chip or others. Could you tell me is there anything else I should be looking for to be sure my fasciata is not a regalis. I never really cared to look before but now that she is 6" I need to know.
> 
> Eric *


That's simple. Only _P. regalis_ has the distinctive "belly band" on the anterior ventral surface of the abdomen. This "beige"/"greyish-pink"/"greyish-white" band would be about 1/2" wide in a 6" specimen. That's all you need to check, but _P. regalis_ also has thicker black bands on the venter of the femur of both Leg I and Leg IV. _P. fasciata_ has thin dark bands on the underside of the femur, especially on Leg IV.


----------



## Phalagorn

> _Originally posted by jcohen9999 _
> *I guess I'm gonna have to get a shot of the underside because I have this as an P ornata...*


Could you post  2 picyures of your Poecilotheria sp. both dorsal and ventral-side? (the whole body of your specimen, please)


----------



## Michael Jacobi

*Re: Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification*



> _Originally posted by Phalagorn _
> *Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification *


Phalagorn,

Very nice work on the chart - it is very interesting. However, including a species that has not been published yet ("hanumavilasum") is premature. It is Mr. Smith's own fault by making the proposed name public prior to publication, but the rest of us should avoid using it until it is officially published (which is supposedly going to be in the next BTS journal).


----------



## Phalagorn

*Re: Re: Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification*



> _Originally posted by SpiderShoppe _
> *Phalagorn,
> 
> Very nice work on the chart - it is very interesting. However, including a species that has not been published yet ("hanumavilasum") is premature. It is Mr. Smith's own fault by making the proposed name public prior to publication, but the rest of us should avoid using it until it is officially published (which is supposedly going to be in the next BTS journal). *


I can delete hanumavilasum from the carapace-id, and waith for publish. I think that hanumavilasum is synonymous with kirki/peterkirki/hillyardi, I have lots of pictures of these species on my computer and they all look the same, both the dorsal and ventral-side of the newfound species.

/Stefan "Phalagorn" Bergström...


----------



## Michael Jacobi

*Re: Re: Re: Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification*



> _Originally posted by Phalagorn _
> *I can delete hanumavilasum from the carapace-id, and waith for publish. I think that hanumavilasum is synonymous with kirki/peterkirki/hillyardi, I have lots of pictures of these species on my computer and they all look the same, both the dorsal and ventral-side of the newfound species.
> 
> /Stefan "Phalagorn" Bergström... *


"Hanumavilasum" is indeed the same spider that Andrew Smith had originally intended to name after Peter Kirk (hence, "kirki" or "peterkirki"). According to what Andrew wrote on the BTS site, Peter respectfully declined having this species bear his name out of deference to the "holy site" where it is found. 

Quite frankly, I am still astonished that these proposed names circulate prior to publication.


----------



## Jeff_C

> Could you post 2 picyures of your Poecilotheria sp. both dorsal and ventral-side? (the whole body of your specimen, please)


Here you go, Phalagorn, sorry this was the best i could with the ventral shot (did I happen to mention this is a poec?)...














Let me know what you think.

Jeff


----------



## brgn

Looking at the ventral leg pattern I would say ornata.

Robert


----------



## Phalagorn

> _Originally posted by jcohen9999 _
> *Here you go, Phalagorn, sorry this was the best i could with the ventral shot (did I happen to mention this is a poec?)...
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jeff *


It´s definitely a Poecilotheria ornata!


----------



## Jeff_C

Yeah...I thought so. Just trying to prove the chart you presented.

Thanks for sharing it with us. 

Jeff


----------



## tatpaul

*regalis*

i would say its regalis as it is exactly the same as mine. one of the most  beautiful tarantulas commonly available i think. got her from British Tarantula Society show back in 2001.


----------



## Lopez

tatpaul said:
			
		

> i would say its regalis as it is exactly the same as mine. one of the most  beautiful tarantulas commonly available i think. got her from British Tarantula Society show back in 2001.


It isn't a regalis, that is an ornata.


----------



## tatpaul

*poeciletheria mistake.*

:? oh sorry, my message was in responce to the 3rd to last post on page 1, i,m new here and thought my post would appear where i meant it to be.i do have a regalis and i do know what they look like, sorry again for my mistake.


----------



## Schlyne

I thought I'd add this link to this sticky, or maybe it should be in a new sticky.  Anyway, this has been saved on my bookmarks for a while.  It's the ventral pokie species listing.

http://www.froschlurche.de/Poecilotheria-ventral.jpg

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Martin H.

Hi,



			
				Schlyne said:
			
		

> I thought I'd add this link to this sticky, or maybe it should be in a new sticky.  Anyway, this has been saved on my bookmarks for a while.  It's the ventral pokie species listing.
> 
> http://www.froschlurche.de/Poecilotheria-ventral.jpg


better use this link:
http://www.spiderpix.com/articles/Poecilotheria-ventral.htm

And a bit more useful for IDing Poecilotheria spp. is the pictorial key drawn by Søren Rafn: 
>>click here<<

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Sean

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> better use this link:
> http://www.spiderpix.com/articles/Poecilotheria-ventral.htm
> 
> And a bit more useful for IDing Poecilotheria spp. is the pictorial key drawn by Søren Rafn:
> >>click here<<
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


Thats for the links martin, and Schlyne


----------



## Schlyne

Thanks Martin.  I didn't have a link to the acutal background page, just the image  :worship:


----------



## fleshstain

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> better use this link:
> http://www.spiderpix.com/articles/Poecilotheria-ventral.htm
> 
> And a bit more useful for IDing Poecilotheria spp. is the pictorial key drawn by Søren Rafn:
> >>click here<<
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


great links....thanks!


----------



## brachy

Hy all
Martin this second link where are legs of poecilotheria is Xtremly. Thank you:worship:


----------



## T. Junkie1

That's great info. Phalagorn thx.  Also, I was wondering if someone could take a look at the pics of my P. regalis I posted in the Poecilotheria photos section and maybe give me thier thoughts on the sex of this little guy/girl.  I would really appreciate it as this is an area I seem to really strugle with.


----------



## syndicate

nice links martin!never saw these before thx


----------



## tacoma0680

great info there on the pokies thanks alot


----------



## TheDarkness

*new poecilotheria spp.*



Phalagorn said:


> Poecilotheria sp. - Carapace indetification


where in this pic will be placed hanumavilasumica and tigrinaweselli ??

exists some update of this PDF: http://theraphosidae.free.fr/file/Poecilotheria_ID_key_S_Rafn.pdf

are excluded P. hanumavilasumica, P. tigrinaweselli, P. uniformis, P. vitatta (is a synonim, but I heared that Andrew Smith will be ressurect this sp.)

Thanks


----------



## wolfpak

what about identification via the opthisoma markings/pattern? is there such?


----------



## Gregor_

My P. ornata - mature female


----------



## josh_r

what is different about this new species hanumavilasumica compared to all the others??


----------



## Martin H.

josh_r said:


> what is different about this new species hanumavilasumica compared to all the others??


main difference to P. fasciata is, that it is more expensive.


----------

